# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  مشکل زود بیدار شدن

## Coyote

سلام دوستان
مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
ممنون.

----------


## eli94

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...90237346,d.ZGU

----------


## eli94

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...90237346,d.ZGU

----------


## eli94

*@niloojoon  به به عشقمم که اینجاست..
 رفع اسپم: شاید داروهای گیاهی بتونه کمکت کنه ولی قهوه بهترین چیزه*

----------


## soheil-ss1

> سلام دوستان
> مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
> ممنون.


سلام
حداکثر 12 میخابین یا حداکثر12 میرین برای خواب؟!
منم 12 بخوابم همین وضعیت شمارو دارم اصلا هم غیر طبیعی نیست که بخواد با چیزی درمان بشه! من اگه10 تا حداکثر11نخوابم مثله شما میشم و برنامه روزم به کل نابود میشه! تنها راه اینه که زودتر بخوابین! 
البته یک راه سخت تر هم هست که پیشنهاد نمیشه :
15دقیقه نرمش :Yahoo (101):

----------


## roshana

من خودم شخصا همین مشکل رو داشتم  :Yahoo (1): 
به نظر من ورزش هم بعضی وقتا ادمو بدتر میکنه !!
1- به هدفتون فکر کنید ببینید از خواب مهم تره یا نه ؟
2- اهنگ مناسبی برای هشدار بیداریتون بذارید
3- هوای خنک یا اب خنک عالیه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## SNIPER

دانبال داروی بیدار نگهدارنده نباش.  باید دلیل خواب آلودگیت مشخص بشه و اون دلیل رفع بشه نه اینکه همینجوری یه چیزی بخوری که بیدارت نگه داره.
اول باید آزمایش خون بد تا cbc  و tsh و t3 , t4  اینا مشخص بشن. ممکنه کم خونی یا بیماری های داخلی داشته باشین شما.

----------


## soheil-ss1

> من خودم شخصا همین مشکل رو داشتم 
> به نظر من ورزش هم بعضی وقتا ادمو بدتر میکنه !!
> 1- به هدفتون فکر کنید ببینید از خواب مهم تره یا نه ؟
> 2- اهنگ مناسبی برای هشدار بیداریتون بذارید
> 3- هوای خنک یا اب خنک عالیه



من گفتم نرمش!!:yahoo (4):
سر صبح آب سرد بخوره واشر سرسیلندر میسوزونه!:yahoo (4):




> دانبال داروی بیدار نگهدارنده نباش. باید دلیل خواب آلودگیت مشخص بشه و اون دلیل رفع بشه نه اینکه همینجوری یه چیزی بخوری که بیدارت نگه داره.
> اول باید آزمایش خون بد تا cbc و tsh و t3 , t4 اینا مشخص بشن. ممکنه کم خونی یا بیماری های داخلی داشته باشین شما.



تو این زمان کمو کمبود تایمو اینا کی  وقته دکترو آزمایشگاه داره آخه!

----------


## میلاد75

سلام
داداش من به فرایند شما دوچار هستم ولی خب براش دلیل دارم چون شب تا نیمه شب میخونم واسه همین صبح ذهنم خسته است و تا ساعتای نه میخوابم
ببینید میخواید این خواب نرفته رو چه موقع جبرانش کنید
دو روز حتی اگه نخوندین هم خودتون رو با هر کاری مشغول کنید بزارید خستگی بر شما غلبه کنه، در عوض موقع مورد نظرتون برید بخوابید و تایم خاصی هم بیدار بشید (کسی رو مامور بیدار کردن خودتون بزارید وگرنه این مواقع ساعت تنظیم کردن یا توپ شلیک کردن کسی رو بیدار نمیکنه) دفعات بعد عادتون میشه که اونموقع ها بخوابید اصلاً بدن انسان طوری طراحی شده که با هر شرایط میتونه بسازه و خودش رو با شرایط عادت بده  :Yahoo (16): 
در مورد ورزش، شاید ورزش شما را به هنگام خستگی سرحال نگه داره ولی یکم که بدنتون سرد شد خستگی و خواب دو چندان میشه

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام دوستان
> مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
> ممنون.


صبحا مشکل داری ؟؟ همش خوابت میگیره ؟ !

شبا چطور ؟ اگه صبحا مشکل داری شبا دیر وقت بخون و بخواب

یه ترفند دیگه هم هست صبح زود بیدار شدی یه 15 دقیقه ورزش صبح گاهی یا نرمش یا یه فعالیت تحرک امیز انجام بدی خواب

از سرت میپره

----------


## mehrdadlord

منم دوران کنکورم همین مشکلو داشتم. رفتم ازمایش کلی دادم هیچ مشکلی نداشتم. همه چی برمیگرده به عادتت ... یهویی که بدن خودشو نمیتونه وقف بده ....

----------


## eskalis

بگیر بخواب حتی 12 ساعت هم خوابیدی مشکل نی ...

میمونه 12 ساعت دیگه...

4 ساعت کارای شخصی ..

8 ساعت دیگه مطالعه مفید..

خواب خیلی خوبه ... خواب رو  فقط من قدرشو میدونم ...

----------


## saeid_NRT

تاثيرات بهاره. درست ميشه تا آخر ماه انشاالله.

----------


## nurse1997

تو هال درس بخونین خابتون نمیبره جدی میگم.....فقط یبار امتحان کنین

----------


## سلسبیل

سرت بکوب به دیوار بعد فریاد بزن :Yahoo (10):  .  :Yahoo (20):  

ش و خ ی کردم . 

طناب بزن 

بعد قران یا هر چی دلت می خواد بخون ربع ساعت 

یه روش خوب و مناسب برای بیدار موندن خود پیدا کن بسته به شرایط خودت  .

 در ضمن اگه انسان انگیزه داشته باشه منظم تر هست اینو خودم تجربه کردم

----------


## artim

> سلام دوستان
> مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
> ممنون.


سختیش 4-5 روزه بعد عادت میکنی 
حمام رفتن صبح زود تخیلی موثر هست در از بین بردن خواب الودگی امتحان کن دوش اب گرم رو

----------


## design46

تو این هوای بهاری خواب چقدر حال میده

----------


## fateme.tehran

> سلام دوستان
> مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
> ممنون.


سلام...به جون خودم مشکل منم همینه....صبحو باید بیرون از خونه درس بخونی...

----------


## melis

خوش بحالت  :Yahoo (4): )))

من ساعت 3-4 میخوابم ساعتای 1-2 بیدار میشم  :Yahoo (21):  ناهارو جای صبحانه میخورم  :Yahoo (21): |

----------


## JoKeR

> سلام دوستان
> مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
> ممنون.



قهوه + شکلات یکمم کوکاکولا قاطیش کن با چای سیاه خنک بنوش! تا دو سه هفته رنگ خواب رو نمیبینی.....

----------


## alireza-shabani

دوست عزیز شما سعی کنید شب ها قبل از 11 بخوابید. صبح ها هم 6 بیدار شید ، چون بعد از این زمان میرید تو مرحله دوم  ِ خواب و خوابتون سنگین میشه
بعد از اینکه بیدار شدید میتونید ویتامین c استفاده کنید برای اینکه خوابتون بپره (میتونید یخورده آبلیمو یا یه قرص جوشان بخورید که من قرص جوشان رو پیشنهاد میکنم)

----------


## alishendi

> سلام دوستان
> مشکل من اینه که می تونم مثلا ساعت 6 یا 7 از جام بلند شم و خودمو بیدار نگه دارم (با هر ترفندی!) و با خستگی1-2 ساعت درس بخونم ولی بعد از اون 1-2 ساعت درس خوندن بازم خوابم میاد و میرم 1-2 ساعت می خوابم! یعنی اون چندساعتی که صبح زود بیدار شدم اینجوری جبران میشه و اثرش از بین میره! اگر بخوام موقعی از خواب بیدار بشم که خوابم نگیره باید ساعتای 9:30 - 10 بیدار بشم که دیره... به نظر شما چیکار کنم؟! شبا هم حداکثر 12 می خوابم.
> ممنون.


چاره یا راهکار آنچنانی نداره باید عادت بدین بدنتونو به اون ساعاتی که میخواین درس بخونینی ولی به نظر من اگه انسان نخواد بخوابه میتونه . شما موقعی که دید خوابتون میاد درسو ول کنید و پاشید برید دست و صورتتونو بشورید و یکم ورزش کنید یا چه میدونم یه تحرکی بکنید که خواب از کله تون بپره . شما اگه پزشکی قبول میخوای چیکار کنی با اون همه شیفتاش؟؟؟؟

----------


## mika

یه مدت که با نظم بخوابی بدنت عادت میکنه 
مثلا سعی کنید دیگه حداقل 12/30 بخوابی 
اگه هم خوابت نبرد اشکال نداره 
برو تو رختخواب نهایت 20 دقیقه بعد خوابت میبره :yahoo (3):

----------

